# Wall Arrow Holder



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Anybody ever built an Arrow holder that is wall mountable? I have the idea of just basically some 2x4's with holes drilled at various locations, but was wondering if anybody had a good idea of a neat way to do it?


----------



## CEC81561 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Arrow holder /bow rack*

Holds 32 arrows has room for two bows


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

That's kinda what I was thinking. I like that idea.

Anybody else got anything? Would like to have the arrow rack off the floor and out of the way some.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

PVC pipe with end cap, large enough diamater as not to damage fletching, not pretty, but very effective...add a nail to the cap and it's a ground quiver for the range.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Would like something a little more appealing than that though. Thanks anyways. That's what I use to store some of the arrows I don't use anymore. Never thought of the nail idea. Great idea.

Anyone else?


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Nobody ever tried this?????????/


----------



## bowhntr74 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Arrow Holder*

Wall mounted arrow holder


----------



## rollingstonebow (Feb 7, 2010)

*Bow holder*

:thumbs_up Very classy bow holder I like that alot. I know I don't have to ask but you ok with me copying your bow holder? Very nice!


----------



## kpcoupe (Aug 6, 2009)

*family size!!!*

This one holds ofer 100 arrows for the family!!!!

[/ATTACH]


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

I like those a lot. Thanks for the input. You guys don't really mind if the idea gets copied I hope!! 

God Bless


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Those look really nice.


----------



## CEC81561 (Mar 20, 2008)

*bow holder/arrrow rack*

dont mind a bit for it to be copied, enjoy yourself!!! glad i could share


----------



## budgetbowman (Sep 20, 2013)

i use pvc, 28 in long with channels grooved in the sides and secures arrows in with velcro. It hangs on the wall with fletchings up and each channel has felt and foam. (deburred). Pull it off the wall and unscrew cap and put arrows in it to go out. Ive plasti dipped it a carbon pattern and my two wall mounting attachments act as swivels for the sling. I use a soft foam on the end caps for field tips and broad heads. 

Im rough on gear and this saves my arrows and all components. Quiet to btw.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

I included arrows in my bow rack:









Measurements and comments in this post: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1325173&p=1058926489#post1058926489


----------

